# Bootssuche Ostsee



## GiuseppeLuckmann (31. August 2020)

Moin Moin in die Runde,

In meinem letzten Angelurlaub habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Hille 420 utility einfach kein Angelboot für die Ostsee ist und möchte diese nun verkaufen, um mir ein passendes Angelboot für die Ostsee zu kaufen. Ich wollte hier im Forum mal ein wenig Erfahrungen und Hinweise sammeln welche Boote so das Richtige wären. Als Beispiel habe ich mal ein Angebot von ebay..... beigefügt. Dies wäre so meine Vorstellung. Ich bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar!!!









						Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Gebrauchte Boote und Bootszubehör  - Jetzt in Tostedt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Einsatzgebiet: Kleiner Belt / Flensburger Förde / Küste rund um Fehmarn
Budget: 20.000€
Länge: 5-7m

Ich stelle mir vor das Boot im Sommer fest in einem der Häfen auf Als in Dänemark liegen zu haben und im Winter mit nach Hause in Hamburg in die Scheune meines Kollegen zu nehmen. Dort könnte man die anfallenden Instandhaltungsarbeiten erledigen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## eisblock (31. August 2020)

Als rauwassertaugliche Boote würde ich grundsätzlich skandinavische Hersteller wie Crescent, Yamarin, Ryds bevorzugen. Als offene Boote bzw. Konsolen gibt es da Top Boote. Mit Pilothouse, wie auf deinem Foto gibt's auch von Yamarin etwas. Allerdings wird es mit dem Preis eng. Jeanneau wäre auch eine Option, aber da wird es preislich übel. Ich selbst habe eine Crescent 465 Trader und habe auch bei rauen Bedingungen recht viel Vertrauen in das kleine Boot. Wichtig ist halt nur ein hohes Freibord. Schau auch mal in dänischen und niederländischen Portalen nach Angeboten. Teils sind dort auch interessante Angebote vorhanden.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. September 2020)

Ich würde noch Quicksilver in die Runde werfen.
Habe einige letztes Jahr auf der Messe in Hamburg gesehen und war recht begeistert.


----------



## GiuseppeLuckmann (1. September 2020)

Das hört sich gut an. Ich hätte allerdings schon gerne ein Pilothouse, wo man bei schlechten Wetter sich mal unterstellen kann und sein Kaffee trinkt während der Regenschauer vorbeizieht. @eisblock hast du da vielleicht ein paar Seiten von dänischen Portalen? Quicksilver fand ich auch sehr interessant. Dort gibt es preislich auch einige interessante Boote.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. September 2020)

Mittlerweile sinds größtenteils nur noch skandinavische Baumuster - die meisten lassen eh in Polen +Baltikum fertigen...

Ich würde da noch eventuell Smartliner in den Größen 17" & 19" vorschlagen


----------



## eisblock (1. September 2020)

GiuseppeLuckmann schrieb:


> @eisblock[/USER] hast du da vielleicht ein paar Seiten von dänischen Portalen? Quicksilver fand ich auch sehr interessant. Dort gibt es preislich auch einige interessante Boote.



Das sind so meine bevorzugten Portale:






						Gebrauchtboote kaufen im großen Online Bootsmarkt
					

9.522 Gebrauchtboote und Boote kaufen in Europas großer Bootsbörse. Neuboote und gebrauchte Boote sowie gebrauchte Yachten finden.



					www.de.best-boats24.net
				








						Neu und gebraucht Boote zum Verkauf | Botentekoop
					

1. Site für Bootsannoncen (neue und gebrauchte): Tausende Motorboote, Jachten, Segelboote und Festrumpfschlauchboote zu verkaufen.




					de.botentekoop.com
				








						≥ Motorboten, Jachten en Tourboten - Marktplaats
					

Motorboten kopen of verkopen doe je via Marktplaats. Ook visboten, motorjachten en kruisers worden aangeboden en gezocht. Nieuwe en tweedehands boten vind je op Marktplaats!




					www.marktplaats.nl
				




Wenn du auf Best Boats zb Yamarin suchst, stößt du auch auf Anbieter, die auch andere Modelle dieses Herstellers anbieten. Für Vergleiche recht hilfreich. Ich habe im bekanntermassen recht teuren Skandinavien echte Kampfpreise für Komplettboote (neu) gesehen, die man hier nicht wirklich findet. Ab einer gewissen Preiskategorie lohnt sich das bestimmt, wenn man die Boote dort ohne Mehrwertsteuer kauft und hier bei Einfuhr mit augenblicklich 16% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer versteuert. Das könnte interessant sein. Schau aber auch mal auf den holländischen Portalen. In Holland sind über 50000! Boote auf dem Markt. Da ust die Auswahl an Gebrauchten weitaus höher als hier.


----------



## GiuseppeLuckmann (3. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Internetseiten und deine Mühe. Ich beobachte das Geschehen ein wenig. Bis jetzt bin ich ein Fan von den Quichsilver Pilothouse Booten. Alle so um die 530 bis 600 finde ich interessant. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass in diesem Winter einige günstige Boote auf den Markt kommen werden. Corona und auch der typische Fall mit dem Winterlager werden wohl die Preise in Richtung meiner Vorstellungen drücken. Was denkt ihr sollte man für einen Außenborder an einem 5,30m Pilothouse haben? 70 PS sollte der schon haben oder?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. September 2020)

Jo, mehr geht immer, aber weniger (z.B. 50 PS) ist dann nur noch zum Entschleunigen ;-)


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. September 2020)

Jou - 70 Minimum - 50 Pferde reichen bei spiegelglattem Wasser für Gleitfahrt mit zwei nicht allzu schweren Personen... 

Die 70 sind passend für Gegenwind, leichte Welle... und etwas mehr an Ausstattung im Boot


----------



## eisblock (3. September 2020)

Also, ich möchte dir nicht die Hoffnung auf einen günstigen Preis beim Gebrauchtbootkauf nehmen. Aber es ist zur Zeit genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Der Markt ist gerade wegen Corona zur Zeit recht leer und die Preise im Schnitt um 20-30% überzogen. Die Leute fahren kaum in Urlaub und Wassersport vor der Haustür ist voll populär. Mit Liegeplätzen ist das nicht viel anders. Wer kann, macht Urlaub auf oder mit dem Boot. Und das treibt die Preise nach oben. Sicher geht gegen Herbst immer etwas mehr. Aber es werden sicherlich nicht so viele Boote auf dem Markt sein, wie zu gesunden Zeiten. Das ist bei Wohnmobilen genau so. Ich denke, dass vielleicht ein Neuboot besser verhandelbar ist. Letzteres ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. Der Rest ist tatsächlich und leider Fakt.

Bei der Frage zur Motorisierung sind dir in der Regel vom Hersteller des Bootes Grenzen gesetzt. Die max. empfohlene Leistung des Herstellers würde ich allein schon aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht überschreiten. Das kann im Eventualfall böse ausgehen. Auch der Spiegel ist nur begrenzt belastbar. Aber die max, zulässige oder empfohlene Leistung würde ich schon wählen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (4. September 2020)

Ich hatte ein 19er Kaasbollmit Konsole, das war wirklich ok - mit 6m lief das in der Ostseewelle schon gut. Hohe Bordwaende, sehr pflegeleicht da Alu. Ist halt ein Konsolenboot - das kann man aber auch bei mehr Wind noch recht gut alleine an- und ablegen.

Ich hab jetzt eine groessere Merry Fisher mit rund 8m. 2m mehr Laenge und ueber einen halben Meter mehr Breite, und natuerlich das Dach ueber dem Kopf erhoehen den Komfort bei schlechteren Wetterlagen nochmal. So ein Pilothaus ist aber auch (a) windanfaellig und (b) steht im Weg, zB wenn es beim An-und Ablegen schnell gehen muss, weil es eng ist und der Wind drueckt... oder wenn man mal mit mehr Leuten angeln will. Mit der Konsole ist man sich mit 4 Erwachsenen nicht wirklich inn die Queere gekommen, bei der MF will ich nicht wirklich mit 4 erwachsenen, aktiven Anglern hinten stehen.

Die Arvors haben zB kleinere Kajueten, und daher mehr Platz in der Plicht.... Schau mal, ob du nicht irgendwo eine gute 190er findest, das koennte mit deinem Budget so grad klappen. Sind aber auch IB, das muss man moegen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (4. September 2020)

Zur Motorisierung: die ABs laufen idR irgendwo bei 3500 Umdrehungen am effizientesten, bis 4000 geht's noch, danach geht der Spritverbrauch richtig hoch. Dh das Boot sollte im Drehzahlbereich 3500-4000 U/min auch mit etwas mehr Beladung im Gleiten sein. Ansonsten drehst du immer hoch, das ist vom Geraeuschniveau und Verbrauch dann nervig. Und ggf auch von der Reichweite, ich uebertreibe mal etwas: wenn dir der Motor schon auf der Anfahrt den ersten Kanister fast leer zieht, und du dann den 2. Kanister anstoepselst und staendig aufpasst, dass du damit auch sicher zurueck kommst.


----------



## GiuseppeLuckmann (4. September 2020)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Merry Fisher, bist du zufrieden damit? Das ist ja schon eine Hausnummer als Angelboot, echt Klasse!

Ja ich persönlich bin eher der Fan von einem AB. Ich habe eine MF 585 Merlin mir angeschaut, die fand ich auch echt ansprechend. Die war mit einem 90 PS Honda ausgestattet. War gut erhalten. Leider für 22.000€ aber das kam dem, was ich mir so vorstelle, schon ziemlich nahe. Auf den Hinweis mit dem Kasboll bin ich mal eingegangen und habe geschaut. An sich auch eine Alternative, allerdings ohne "Unterstand" wollte ich mir nichts mehr holen. Ich werde mich nochmal mit den Arvors auseinander setzen. Zwar sind das IB, aber angucken schadet nicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. September 2020)

Unterstand und recht geräumig - da fällt mir als Beispiel noch das Admiral 560 Tuna ein 

Ist ein Nachbau des Dolmoybat 19- superrobust und sicher - schon selbst vor Hitra damit gefahren (braucht aber minimum 70 PS)


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (4. September 2020)

Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> , bei der MF will ich nicht wirklich mit 4 erwachsenen, aktiven Anglern hinten stehen.


Passen da nicht auch 1-2 Leute vorne hin?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. September 2020)

Bei der MF Marlin Ist das vorne mehr zum Stehen ausgebaut zudem ist der Zugang seitlich breiter, kann dir aber nicht sagen, ab wann es auch da nass wird. Bei der ‚normalen‘ MF kannst du zwar vorne stehen, musst aber seitlich klettern und schon bei wenig Welle vergeht dir da der Spass. Bei Ententeich gehts.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. September 2020)

GiuseppeLuckmann schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Merry Fisher, bist du zufrieden damit? Das ist ja schon eine Hausnummer als Angelboot, echt Klasse!
> 
> Ja ich persönlich bin eher der Fan von einem AB. Ich habe eine MF 585 Merlin mir angeschaut, die fand ich auch echt ansprechend. Die war mit einem 90 PS Honda ausgestattet. War gut erhalten. Leider für 22.000€ aber das kam dem, was ich mir so vorstelle, schon ziemlich nahe. Auf den Hinweis mit dem Kasboll bin ich mal eingegangen und habe geschaut. An sich auch eine Alternative, allerdings ohne "Unterstand" wollte ich mir nichts mehr holen. Ich werde mich nochmal mit den Arvors auseinander setzen. Zwar sind das IB, aber angucken schadet nicht.



Geh doch mal durch die Marinas, In Grossenbrode liegen viele Angelboote, in der Ancora Marina und im Kommunalhafen Neustadt liegen auch etliche. Einfach nur, um zu sehen, welche Typen es noch so gibt...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (6. September 2020)

Ich kann über meine MF nichts schlechtes sagen, es ist eine 795. Ich würde jetzt nicht bei jedem Wetter rausfahren, aber ich war jetzt ein paar Mal auch bei einigem Wind draussen, Ostwind mit viel Welle. Da war ich echt froh, nicht in einem offenen Boot gewesen zu sein. Gegen den Wind und die Welle fahren zum Beispiel, da haben die offenen Boote einige Duschen bekommen. Wir haben zwischendurch geankert, Schnauze in den Wind und hinten schön im Windschatten gesessen. Da den ganzen Tag im Wetter stehen auf einem offenen Boot hätt ich nicht gemacht... ich werd halt langsam alt ;-)


----------

